# Is there a dupe for this? Butter London Lady Muck?



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 14, 2011)

http://www.temptalia.com/butter-london-lady-muck-nail-lacquer-review-photos-swatches

Does anyone know of  a dupe for this?


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 14, 2011)

Among Wet 'n' Wild polishes I would say that 235C Blue Wants to Bea Millionaire is a 90% dupe but there are some pink and blue glitter in it that the Lady Muck does not have.

This image is from Temptalia's site.





This is my own from my nail wheels post. Blue Wants to Be A Millionaire is #15 on the wheel. I don't have swatches for my China Glaze or OPI collection but don't have anything off hand that matches.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Zadi.  Its really such a pretty color. Ironically I have two Pure Ice polishes in front of me that my nieces each picked as part of their birthday presents... one is close to whatever #7 on the wheel... but lacks that gray tone that Lady Much has... I think you are right - #15 is close.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's a larger image so you can compare.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 14, 2011)

Is the shimmer in it more colorful in WnW or is that just from the lighting?


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 14, 2011)

It's brighter which is why I said it was about a 90% match. The color is just slightly off.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks!!!!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 16, 2011)

That color is gorgeous!  I've recently discovered Butter London.  LolaB recommends their cuticle remover, so I got it - it's awesome!  Now I want their polishes!  lol!


----------

